# Audi Sets Record for Best June U.S. Sales; Best All-Time Sales of any Quarter in Brand’s History



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi today reported its sixth-straight record-setting month for 2011 with the best June U.S. sales in company history.

Last month, demand for Audi luxury vehicles increased 16.9% to 10,051 vehicles sold, from 8,601 vehicles sold in June 2010, marking the fourth-best month in Audi of America history. The results not only helped the luxury automaker achieve the best all-time sales of any quarter in the U.S. market, but also marked the third consecutive month with more than 10,000 units sold.

The strong June 2011 results were buoyed by a significant buyer response to the all-new 2012 Audi A7, with 772 vehicles sold, as consumers respond to the stylish, technologically advanced vehicle featuring the Audi first-to-market Audi MMI Navigation Plus with Google Earth. The Audi’s A8 flagship sedan also performed favorably in June 2011, with 482 vehicles sold, a 731% increase over the same period in 2010.

In June 2011, Audi recorded year-over-year sales increases with five of its models: the Audi A4, the Audi A8, the Audi Q7, the Audi R8 and the Audi TT. Through the first six months of this year, Audi has enjoyed more than a 10% increase over the U.S. record-setting pace from 2010.

Consumers continued to respond favorably to the brand’s clean diesel technology as the Audi A3 TDI clean diesel model accounted for 46% of the sales mix in the lineup.

Demand for the popular Audi Q7 full-size luxury sport-utility vehicle remained strong with a sales increase of 28.4% year-over-year, and the Audi Q7 TDI clean diesel model accounting for 34% of the sales mix.

The Audi R8 supercar series also enjoyed a significant sales increase of 208.6% year-over-year to 108 vehicles sold in June 2011. The sporty Audi TT coupe and roadster also performed well, with sales increasing 8.8% over the same period last year to 186 vehicles sold.

“Consumers are sending a strong signal that Audi holds a desirable position within the high-end sector of the luxury car market due to our exceptionally engineered models,” said Johan de Nysschen, President, Audi of America. “All indications continue to point toward 2011 winding up as one of the best years Audi has ever enjoyed in the U.S. market.”

*Audi sales highlights – June 2011*
• June 2011 marks a series of record achievements: June sales rank as the best-ever June sales in Audi of America history; sixth-consecutive month of record-setting achievements, best all-time sales of any quarter in the U.S. market; and third consecutive month with more than 10,000 units sold.
• Five models within Audi lineup post YOY gains.
• Audi sales increase 16.9% YOY increase compared to June 2010, marking the fourth-best month in Audi of America history.

*Audi A8 and A7 June sales and news notes*
• Audi A8 sales sustain momentum with a sales increase of 731% YOY to 482 vehicles sold.
• All-new 2012 Audi A7 continues strong debut sales with 772 vehicles sold.

*Audi A3 and Audi Q7 June sales and news notes*
• TDI clean diesel technology represented 46% of total A3 sales for June and 34% of total Q7 sales for June.
• Audi Q7 sales in June up 28.4% and up 41.2% year-to-date, compared to 2010.

*Audi R8 and TT June sales and news notes*
• Audi R8 sales increase by 208.6% in June 2011 and 142.9% year-to-date, from same period in 2010.
• Audi TT post strong sales with an 8.8% increase YOY to 186 vehicles sold in June 2011.

*Audi Certified Pre-Owned sales and news notes*
• June sales eclipse monthly sales record previously set in April 2011; marks all-time record for second quarter and first half of the year results.
• A4 continues to drive sales volume and represents 57% of the sales mix for June.

*NOTES:*
- 2010 A4 numbers include Audi A4 sedan, Avant, and S4 models. 2009 A4 numbers include A4 cabriolet, which has been discontinued.
- 2010 A5 numbers include Audi A5 cabriolet and coupe’ and S5 cabriolet and coupe’ 
models. 2009 A5 numbers do not include the cabriolet models.
- A6 includes Audi A6 sedan, S6 sedan and A6 Avant models.
-All-new A7 model sales began in april 2011.
- 2010 A8 includes Audi A8 sedan, A8L sedan, and S8 sedan models. 2011 A8 includes Audi A8 sedan and A8L sedan.
- TT includes Audi TT coupe’ and TT roadster models.

*ABOUT AUDI*
Audi of America, Inc. and its U.S. dealers offer a full line of German-engineered luxury vehicles. AUDI AG is among the most successful luxury automotive brands globally. During 2010 Audi was the top performing luxury brand in Europe, and broke all-time company sales records in the U.S. Over the next few years, AUDI AG will invest nearly $16 billion on new products and technologies. Visit www.audiusa.com or www.audiusanews.com for more information regarding Audi vehicle and business issues.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

That's awesome! :beer:

I don't know what they've done, but even my mom is considering a brand new Audi.


----------

